# Saffi At The Supreme



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

I forgot to take my old camera yesterday,so didn't get any pictures at the Supreme.So made up for it back at home with these two,Hope you like them.

Saffi got her 1st GR CH and then BOB, and she won Runner up in the Notts & Derby Decorated pen.
And Joanna Lumley came up and was stroking her and chatting to her alsoxxxxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Congratulations and she looks very content. Love the colour of her.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Bless her! She did VERY well. Lovely girly and how cool the Joanna Lumly thing. Be cool if you're on TV next Summer :thumbup1:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Awwwwwww bless!! She looks a stunner.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Fantastic results, well done.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done elaine, :thumbup:


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_Congratulations a well deserved win _:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations! *


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your wins! Very beautiful girl


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

TO YOU SAFFI AND DEVOTED SLAVE FIREBLADEGreat pics too


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww thanks everyone,i love her to bits.xxxx


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Well done you must be very proud


----------

